# Paper Mache Hedgehog



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

It has been over 1-1/2 years since our precious Geoffrey crossed the Rainbow Bridge. I'm no longer a hedgie parent and hardly ever post here for that reason, but I still visit the forums regularly to admire other people's adorable quilled babies. Hedgehogs always have a special spot in my heart.

Since I still think of Geoffrey quite often, I decided to commission my cousin by marriage, Lindsey, to create a papier-mâché (=paper mache) hedgehog to remember him by. Below are the photos of how it turned out.














This paper mache hedgehog is 12"L x 5"W x 7"H in size. It's very light but sturdy. Its quills are made of toothpicks, all hand-painted. The photos simply don't do justice how adorable and whimsical it actually looks in person!

Lindsey is a truly gifted artist. Her speciality is paper mache and she creates custom-made paper mache from photos, drawings, and/or verbal descriptions of her clients. She has created a wide range of paper mache but her whimsical cat portraits are particularly popular among her fans [click *HERE* for her paper mache showcase]. She also makes beautiful one-of-a-kind jewellery from antique buttons, coins, beads and other small objects [click *HERE* for her jewellery page] .

If you're interested in having your hedgie or other critter friends immortalized in paper mache, why not contact Lindsey? She can create pretty much any animal in any pose, size, colour according to your specifications. Her paper mache makes perfect gifts on various occasions as well as great memorial tributes to your cherished pets. I highly recommend her work!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is awesome! I'm truly amazed!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is amazing work, she is very talented ^_^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG! So much talent! Truly amazing!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It is amazing that is done with paper and toothpicks, I would have never guessed. She is very talented and I love it


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow, those are just gorgeous. It is so hard to capture the right kind of facial expression and brightness of eyes on hedgehogs, but your cousin did it beautifully.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

that is STUNNING. your little one was obviously incredibly handsome & your cousin in beyond talented! 

i think i may be next in line for some of her work...thank you very much for sharing something so very special.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is incredible! Quite stunning. She is a very talented artist.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow! I absolutely love it. It looks so realistic. Amazing job!!!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Incredible! I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say..... hedgehog owners near and far a JEALOUS.


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for your compliments! Of course, I can’t take any credit for the paper mache, but I’m sure Lindsey will be trickled pink to read all your comments.

She spent many hours researching online about hedgehogs in order to create this piece. In the process she has become a big fan of hedgehogs, so who knows she may join the club and become a hedgie parent herself someday.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow its so awesome and life-like....i never thought someone could do that with paper mache....i just remember in school putting it on a balloon and feeling proud of myself that i made a circle haha...she has quite a talent!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

This is really beautiful, what a great way to remember your hedgie!


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you again for all your compliments!



StinkyHedgie said:


> i never thought someone could do that with paper mache....i just remember in school putting it on a balloon and feeling proud of myself that i made a circle haha...


Heeheehee, that's funny...:lol: but you're right, when you think about how paper mache is done, it's pretty remarkable what Lindsey can do with this art form.



Hedgieonboard said:


> It is amazing that is done with paper and toothpicks, I would have never guessed. She is very talented and I love it


Even if you're told it's paper mache, you wouldn't believe it when you see it in person! It has wonderful soft texture to it as if it were alive.

Lindsey, the creator, tells me that paper mache requires a lot of "drying time" in between layers as well as multiple coats of paint, so it's difficult to calculate the exact production time.

The paper mache version of Geoffrey took a few months to create because Lindsey had never done a hedgehog and she spent a great deal of time researching, sketching, and experimenting.

However, now that she knows the basic structure of a hedgehog and what needs to be done, she's guessing one hedgehog would take roughly 50 man hours! She works on a paper mache project while doing a million other chores, so it probably would take one month to do another hedgehog in the winter months.

It really is a labour of love!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

This is awesome! I am so jealous, that is definitely one of a kind.


----------

